
Let's All Go to Mars: Books about the Wright Brothers and Elon Musk - flannery
http://www.lrb.co.uk/v37/n17/john-lanchester/lets-all-go-to-mars
======
melling
Has anyone read McCullough's new Wright Brothers book?

~~~
amoruso
Yeah, it's good. Well written and not too long.

